# Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!



## Hardwell (28. Februar 2011)

*Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*

guten morgen erst mal!

Seit ein paar tagen lässt sich mein Notebook-Akku nicht mehr aufladen und ich bekomme dierekt nach dem einschalten noch bevor er bootet eine meldung in der es heißt dass der status des akkus unterm minimum ist also wahrscheinlich komplett leer oder? und dass er replaced also ersetzt werden muss.
Heißt das jetz dass der akku kaputt ist?


----------



## Hardwell (1. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*

kann mir keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## Panto (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*

wie alt ist der akku? 

das die nicht ewig halten weißt du bestimmt.


----------



## Hardwell (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*

der akku is jetz ca. 2,5 jahre alt!


----------



## Hoschie (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*

Da kann schon gut mal ein Akku kaputt gehen. Das kann aber viele Gründe haben! Man sollte zb ein Akku niemals komplett bis zum letzten Tropfen entladen, oder den Laptop immer am Netzteil betreiben ist auch nicht gesund.
Bei meinem letzten Notebook, welches ich immer am Netzteil betrieben habe, hielt das Akku zuletzt nur noch ca 40 min im Idle.


----------



## Painkiller (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*



> Bei meinem letzten Notebook, welches ich immer am Netzteil betrieben habe, hielt das Akku zuletzt nur noch ca 40 min im Idle.


Deshalb soll man da ja auch den Akku rausnehmen.


----------



## doodlez (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*

möglich isses natürlich auch, wenn der Laptop trotz Stromquelle nicht mehr geht, das der Stecker irgendwie kaputt gegangen ist


----------



## Hardwell (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*

ne also das notebook funktioniert einwandfrei wenns an stecker angeschlossen is aber der akku lädt dann auch nicht auf auch wenn der stecker angeschlossen ist und nur mit akku geht überhaupt nichts.

also in letzter zeit hab ich schon gemerkt dass der akku nicht mehr lang hält nach ca. 1,5 stunden war er leer!


----------



## doodlez (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*

naja dann is der Akku kaputt


----------



## Hardwell (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*

okay danke naja zum glück is noch garantie drauf!


----------



## Panto (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*



new_devide schrieb:


> der akku is jetz ca. 2,5 jahre alt!


 
2,5 jahre sind verdammt viel für nen laptop akku. wenn du deinen laptop regelmäßig benutzt hast wird der akku wohl wirklich am ende sein.


----------



## riedochs (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*



Hoschie schrieb:


> Da kann schon gut mal ein Akku kaputt gehen. Das kann aber viele Gründe haben! Man sollte zb ein Akku niemals komplett bis zum letzten Tropfen entladen, oder den Laptop immer am Netzteil betreiben ist auch nicht gesund.
> Bei meinem letzten Notebook, welches ich immer am Netzteil betrieben habe, hielt das Akku zuletzt nur noch ca 40 min im Idle.


 
Kommt auf das Notebook, bzw auf die verbaute Ladelektronik und den Akku an.Mein Hauptakku am Notebook war samt Notebook über 5 Jahre zu 99,9% noch im Portreplikator und ist immer noch Top. Hält nur noch 5 Stunden (anstatt 5,5 Stunden als ich das NB vor 6 Jahren gekauft habe)


----------



## TheNeo (2. März 2011)

*AW: Notebook Akku lässt sich nicht mehr aufladen!*

Akku ins eisfach über nacht .. am nächsten morgen ca. 1 std bei zimmertemp liegen lassen dann nochmal versuchen


----------

